# [ot] suono ed html [risolto]

## cloc3

Stavo cercando sulle specifiche dell'html 4.01 il modo di inserire un documento sonoro (leggero) in una pagina web statica.

Credo che esistano informazioni esatte solo per le immagini.

Vorrei sapere se è possibile lavorare con i file di tipo .wav o se bisogna utilizzare altri formati, per avere la possibilità di ascoltare il contenuto musicale direttamente dal browser, senza scaricarlo e senza attivare server di streamer o quant'altro.

----------

## codadilupo

qualcosa tipo questo ?

```
<bgsound SRC="file.mid" LOOP="-1">
```

so per certo che si puo' fare anche con file wav... non so dirti se sia possibile anche con mp3, ogg etc...

Coda

----------

## gutter

Prova a cercare su html.it.

----------

## cloc3

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> qualcosa tipo questo ?
> 
> ```
> <bgsound SRC="file.mid" LOOP="-1">
> ```
> ...

 

Per il momento non mi funzia. Sto provando a emergere timidity per creare un midi.

Ma bgsound è html? Sulle specifiche non risulta nemmeno come attributo. Ho provato anche la versione ufficiale inglese.

----------

## cloc3

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Prova a cercare su html.it.

 

Lì, esiste una faq con il consiglio di coda e una seconda possibilità:

```

EMBED SRC="musica.mid" LOOP=TRUE AUTOSTART=TRUE HIDDEN=TRUE MASTERSOUND

```

Con un file wav, funziona su konqueror ma non su firefox o mozilla, che richiedono un plugin apposito. Ne deduco che wav non è uno standard su internet.

In ogni caso, mi piacerebbe prima di tutto trovare un tag standard. Il formato audio è un problema secondario.

Si può fare con qualche altro strumento, tipo css o altro?

----------

## gutter

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Con un file wav, funziona su konqueror ma non su firefox o mozilla, che richiedono un plugin apposito. Ne deduco che wav non è uno standard su internet.
> 
> 

 

Ma con il tag di coda ha avuto problemi con qualche browser?

----------

## codadilupo

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*   
> 
> Con un file wav, funziona su konqueror ma non su firefox o mozilla, che richiedono un plugin apposito. Ne deduco che wav non è uno standard su internet.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Io stesso ho avuto problemi  :Wink: 

Ricordo di aver usato quel tag nel 1999, e funzionava: ma allora usavo windows98 e IE5.

Per scupolo, dopo aver postato, ho provato una paginetta, ma non esce alcun suono, ne' da firefox, ne' da IE6.

Coda

----------

## cloc3

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma con il tag di coda ha avuto problemi con qualche browser?

 

con wav non funzia mai.

Questo è il mio script:

```

cloc3@gentoo-amd ~/wav/prova2 $ cat suono.html

<html>

<bgsound src="file1.wav" loop="-1">

<p >pippo</p>

</html>

```

Con midi sono imbranato, perché ho scoperto (mi pare di  :Laughing: ) che timidity trasforma midi in wav, ma non viceversa.

----------

## cloc3

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ricordo di aver usato quel tag nel 1999

 

Ma qualche alternativa dovrà pure esistere. Possibile che gli standard abbiano fatto passi indietro, anziché avanti?

----------

## gutter

Non ho mai provato queste cose con firefox . Ma da quello che dice coda lui stesso ha avuto dei problemi. 

Ma firefox non gestisce i midi nativamente? Intendo senza l'uso di plugins?

----------

## cloc3

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma firefox non gestisce i midi nativamente?

 

Se è vero, te lo dirò quando sarò riuscito a crearlo, un midi...

Ma credo che mi resterà il problema di trovare un tag adatto, e standard.

----------

## gutter

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se è vero, te lo dirò quando sarò riuscito a crearlo, un midi...
> 
> 

 

Ce ne sono molti sul web scaricane uno e prova  :Wink: 

----------

## otaku

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Con midi sono imbranato, perché ho scoperto (mi pare di ) che timidity trasforma midi in wav, ma non viceversa.

 

non potrebbe essere altrimenti  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *otaku wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*   Con midi sono imbranato, perché ho scoperto (mi pare di ) che timidity trasforma midi in wav, ma non viceversa. 
> 
> non potrebbe essere altrimenti 

 

se la metti cosi' non si capisce  :Wink: 

In realtà il campionamento é proprio il lavoro che voleva cloc3... solo che é da pazzi campionare un intero brano, e associarlo, per dire, alla nota Do  :Rolling Eyes: 

Coda

----------

## cloc3

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ce ne sono molti sul web scaricane uno e prova 

 

Gulp: gentoo non ne fornisce alcuno.

Ho troavto questo: http://sourceforge.net/project/shownotes.php?release_id=256881

Ma per usarlo, devo quantomento emergere octave.

Mi sembra proprio difficile  :Laughing:  .

----------

## neryo

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma bgsound è html? Sulle specifiche non risulta nemmeno come attributo. Ho provato anche la versione ufficiale inglese.

 

Se non e' compreso nei tag standard del w3c non puoi avere nulla di standard cercando su altre fonti ..  :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

 *neryo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se non e' compreso nei tag standard del w3c non puoi avere nulla di standard cercando su altre fonti .. 

 

Questo lo ha capito anche Coda, tant'è che spontaneamente ha testato la funzione del suo tag.

Adesso il problema è cercare qualcosa di alternativo, di standard (anche fuori da html) e, quanto più possibile, statico.

Tu, di solito, cosa fai?

----------

## neryo

http://www.dynamicdrive.com/dynamicindex11/javascriptsound.htm

----------

## cloc3

 *neryo wrote:*   

> http://www.dynamicdrive.com/dynamicindex11/javascriptsound.htm

 

Fantastico. Provo e poi saprò dire.

Grazie.

----------

## dappiu

Mi pare di aver visto includere in qualche sito anche file wav o mp3.

Se trovo più informazioni ti faccio sapere.

----------

## cloc3

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Provo e poi saprò dire.
> 
> 

 

Il primo tentativo è fallito. Anche perché l'esempio usa proprio il tag bgsound. Perciò è forse obsoleto. Oppure tarato per Microsoft, come molto javascript.

Comunque mi sembra la strada giusta, per il mio scopo. Se bisogna sistemarlo per mozilla e konqueror, ci riuscirò senz'altro.

----------

## codadilupo

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Ho troavto questo: http://sourceforge.net/project/shownotes.php?release_id=256881
> 
> Ma per usarlo, devo quantomento emergere octave.
> 
> Mi sembra proprio difficile  .

 

http://xoomer.virgilio.it/faber_a/midi/

qui ne trovi un po'... anche se parecchio tematici  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## cloc3

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> anche se parecchio tematici 
> 
> Coda

 

Il tema è giusto per una buona sperimentazione  :Smile: 

Purtroppo non ne vengo a capo. Mi sto orientando sulla strada del javascript.

Mi farò vivo con qualcosa di finito.

----------

## AlterX

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   qualcosa tipo questo ?
> 
> ```
> <bgsound SRC="file.mid" LOOP="-1">
> ```
> ...

 

non ti funziona perchè si fa in questo modo:

<body bgsound=file_audio>

Ciaoo

----------

## cloc3

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> <body bgsound=file_audio>
> 
> 

 

No, no, a me non va neanche come attributo. E comunque non è standard.

Ma a te funziona?

----------

## cloc3

Ho trovato documentazione fresca su bgsound.

Non so a voi, ma a me non puzza affatto bene  :Crying or Very sad:  ...

----------

## AlterX

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *AlterX wrote:*   
> 
> <body bgsound=file_audio>
> 
>  
> ...

 

dipende da che server usi

sul mio funziona tutto

----------

## dappiu

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dipende da che server usi
> 
> sul mio funziona tutto

 

Dici che deve avere certe estensioni il server che hosta il sito?

In fondo a quel link ho trovato

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> This object is a Microsoft extension to HTML
> 
> 

 

----------

## gutter

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dipende da che server usi
> 
> sul mio funziona tutto

 

Non credo proprio  :Wink: 

----------

## Tiro

preso da: http://www.w3.org/People/Raggett/tidy/release-notes.html

 *Quote:*   

> Bjoern Hoehrmann tells me that bgsound is only allowed in the head and not in the body, according to the Microsoft documentation. I have therefore updated the entry in tags.c. The slide generation feature caused an exception when the original document didn't include a document type declaration. The fix involve setting the link to the parent node when creating the doctype node.
> 
> 

 

----------

## cloc3

 *Tiro wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Bjoern Hoehrmann tells me that ...
> 
>  
> ...

 

Questo documento sposta decisamente il ... Tiro  :Smile:   della questione.

Non ha importanza se il tag <bgsound> sia di provenienza esattamente doc o meno: si tratta comunque di uno standard riconosciuto dai validatori html del w3c fin dal 1999.

E' strano che konqueror, mozilla, firefox ... e adesso anche opera non ne tengano conto (almeno a detta delle mie orecchie).

A nulla vale l'inserimento nella <head> del documento.

In realtà, usando l'utility del Dom Inspector, incorporata in mozilla e firefox, ho verificato che il tag è correttamente riconosciuto come elemento codificato nella struttura del documento (cambiandolo con un nome di fantasia, viene rilevato un tag user_defined).

Quindi la sintassi è giusta, l'elemento è generato ma non viene reso.

Mi sembra proprio strano. Qualcuno ha idee?

C'è magari qualcuno in grado di provare con una versione più vecchia dei browser?

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> E' strano che konqueror, mozilla, firefox ... e adesso anche opera non ne tengano conto (almeno a detta delle mie orecchie).

 

Domanda scema: i midi funzionano sul tuo PC?

----------

## cloc3

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Domanda scema: i midi funzionano sul tuo PC?

 

Scema un corno.

I midi non funzionano sul mio pc.  :Twisted Evil: 

Per ora, sto provando con .wav e .mp3. D'altra parte mi ero accorto di non riuscire ad occuparmi di entrambi i problemi.

Sul tuo, dove i midi funzionano bene, il <bgsound> risponde? Se sì, provo a pensare subito ai midi, ed eventualmente apro un post separato.

Grazie.

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Sul tuo, dove i midi funzionano bene, il <bgsound> risponde?

 

Nel mio mi sono accorto un paio di giorni fa che non andavano ma non ho avuto tempo di indagare sul come e/o le cause e quindi ancora non vanno  :Razz: 

(la domanda mi é sorta proprio per questo.... :Wink: )

----------

## cloc3

Suona!!! 

```

cloc3@gentoo-amd ~/wav/prova2 $ cat suono.html

<html>

<head>

<!-- bgsound src="./file1.mpeg" loop="1" id="pippo" title="poppo" type="audio/x-wav" -->

</head>

<body >

<object type="audio/x-wav" data="./file1.wav" standby="suona, muto!">

<p >pippo</p>

</body>

</html>

```

In pratica, bisognava sfidarlo...  :Laughing: 

Ma è ovvio. Perché usare un tag nemico, se il w3c è più che sufficiente?

Meditate, programmatori, meditate.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

un buon geco tu sei. Il lato oscuro dell'html ignorare tu devi. Obi W3C ti ha insegnato bene...

----------

## Tiro

suona anche gli mp3!  :Smile: 

----------

## AlterX

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Suona!!! 
> 
> ```
> 
> cloc3@gentoo-amd ~/wav/prova2 $ cat suono.html
> ...

 

Anche io l'ho usato, però c'è da dire che il tag <bgsound> funziona solo su IE,

mentre il tag <object> funziona sicuro su Firefox, ma sicuramente anche su IE, ma non posso provare perchè

mi blocca la finestra (maledetto sp2  :Evil or Very Mad:  ) e anche se è disattivato il blocco  :Shocked: , me lo blocca lo stesso!!

Cmq...

----------

## cloc3

 *AlterX wrote:*   

>  ma non posso provare perchè
> 
> mi blocca la finestra (maledetto sp2  ) e anche se è disattivato il blocco , me lo blocca lo stesso!!
> 
> Cmq...

 

Mi sembra giusto. Se un pacchetto di sicurezza blocca i tag ufficiali html, sei certo che da lì non ti arrivano bachi.

Più sicuro di così   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Oppure prova riformattando l'hd.

----------

